# Charles and Edna Mae's 58th Wedding Anniversary!!!



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2013)

Thought I wouldn't remember, hey! 

Congratulations to Charles and Edna Mae on their 58th Wedding Anniversary, may you have many more.

Hope this day is a good one, a very well done to you both...


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2013)

many, many congratulations Charles and Edna Mae


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 17, 2013)

Way to go guys, hearty congratulations to both of you.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

Ditto the above!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Many heartfelt congratulations and big hugs to you both Mr. C...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2013)

Quite an achievement. Best wishes to you, Charles and to your Child Bride.



MM


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2013)

That is just awesome, congratulations to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2013)

Another kind of model to look up to. A hearty congratulations to both of you!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2013)

That is outstanding. Congratulations, Charles and Edna Mae.

Geo


----------



## imalko (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2013)

*Congratulations to Charles and Edna Mae on their 58th Wedding Anniversary !!!*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, 58 years. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations on this special day for both of you.


Wheels


----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow,way to go!!!!,congrats on an infrequent event these days......................


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats Charles and Edna Mae!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae! Here's to many more sir!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 17, 2013)

Here's to you both!
Hope there are many more!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 17, 2013)

Charles, I echo all of the above, hope you are well, you are a lucky man. Most sincere congratulations


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your wonderful words.... we appreciate all of you. She knows what I mean, now, when I say I have friends..... real friends, all over the world.

Special thanks to Wayne for remembering. He had an anniversary on the 11th, and I forgot it. 

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2013)

Heartiest congratulations to you both, Charles and Edna Mae, and here's to many more anniversaries.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2013)

ccheese said:


> Thanks to all of you for your wonderful words.... we appreciate all of you. She knows what I mean, now, when I say I have friends..... real friends, all over the world.
> 
> Special thanks to Wayne for remembering. He had an anniversary on the 11th, and I forgot it.
> 
> Charles



You are very welcome my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats and many more to you both!


----------

